# Interior rod rack



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm in the market for a rod holder for inside my truck. The Rodloft Pro looks pretty good, since it appears to accomodate thicker rods.

Most of the others, like the First Strike appear to be geared towards thinner bass rods.

Does anyone have experience with any of these? Any recommendations?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*From Hat80*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14759&highlight=rod+rack


Maybe you can get Hat80 to produce the missing pictures.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've seen Clyde's many times and while it seems to do the trick, I'd rather have something off the shelf.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Oh I See*

In that case, you may want to mention your truck make and year so that others can help you find a rod rack off the shelf. But I would not count on that.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I've got the Rod Ready and I'm very happy with it. I've got a Jeep Cherokee Sport and thought the ceiling might be a little small for it, but it fits nicely. 

It does kinda depend on what kind of vehicle you have, though...


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

i have a rod loft pro in my expedition,love it.i mostly keep 7 ft rods inside but can fit a 9 ft lami no problem.comes with a bunch of different mounts.i have mine on the clothes hanger hooks.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Smashed*

Hey Smashed,


Im looking to get one myself. I have the brackets that Clyde uses, but That is about as far as I have gotten.



Does your rod holder fit the butt end of your heavers. I guess most are the same size, but it does not always seem to be the case.

Also,

I have 12 foot rods, but the inside of my truck is mayb 7'. How do you all hang the rods, does each section get a rod slot? If so, a 6 rod holder would only really carry 3 rods. Right?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

spend the time making the rack a great project,you can say you did it yourself,I'v got one like Hat's and modified the hanging brackets,you could almost swing on them,but if you have money like flea has then go for it,friends. I have a 89 cherokee.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I use the weded ones that use loops on the tips and Velcro on the butts. I paid like 20 bucks for it a greentop. Let me know and I will find the brand for you.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

sand flea said:


> I'm in the market for a rod holder for inside my truck. The Rodloft Pro looks pretty good, since it appears to accomodate thicker rods.


I've had that type rod holder in several trucks, and the problem with them is since the reels are heavy, the rods rotate when you're driving around corners and bang on each other or the sides of the cap. Work great if you don't mind taking the reels off every time you store them...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Digger said:


> I use the weded ones that use loops on the tips and Velcro on the butts. I paid like 20 bucks for it a greentop. Let me know and I will find the brand for you.


x2


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Digger, do you have a link for that product so I can get a look at it?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I should have it in the morning.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Here we go.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0001996010315a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnString=QueryText=rod+carrier&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=rod+carrier&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've heard those things sag really badly with heavy surf rods.

And for those who asked, I drive an Xterra.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah its sags decently when loaded down so ya have to make sure you keep it way tight


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I made one like the one digger posted with parts from the ace hardware. Came out to be a little cheaper than buying it plus I added things like quick release clips so I could take it out quick and easy. I reversed the hangers in my blazer so I can pull it very tight, I can still hang clothes from it and now it doesnt sag at all even loaded with some decent sized rods. If the reels are still attached they will swing around a bit, so I usualy take off the reels for longer trips. Either way it is a very cheap and easy solution.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have the same system (Rod Saver) I did not follow the instructions for mounting the clips, but what I did was I went to Home Depot or Lowes and bought some D rings and clipped them to the clips on the rack and mount them to the coat hanger clips in the vehicle.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I made the ones that Clyde uses and they are the best I've ever used. Lot of fisherman have complimented me on them and wanted to know where they can buy a set like that. They are heavy enough for my trolling rods. As soon as it gets daylight I'll go out and take a few pics to post. Off the shelf is OK I guess but never as good a custom make - just like a good rod.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If I were to built the rack like Clyde, where do I get the part and what parts do I need? I might have to call Clyde.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Here you go Teo......*

Best I ever used, bar none! You can built these in about a hour for less then $50. ......Hat



















*For this Rodloft you will need:*

2 four-foot pieces of 1” x 2” oak slats (available at Lowes) couple of bucks
4 brass ringed cinch pins – rings are 1.5” in diameter (available at Lowes in the specialty hardware section) – couple of bucks
3 sets of Berkley Twist Lock Rod Racks model TLR1 ((available at most fishing tackle stores) $11 and change each.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for posting the pics Clyde. Saved me a photo trip to Expedition. I bought all my parts with the exception of the Berkley mounts at Home Depot. Tochterman's in Baltimore has the Burkley mounts for under $10.00. I built a second set and mounted them under the hard top on my boat. Really looks cool and gives me storage for an additional 12 rods without worry about storing them in the cabin. Received some compliments from the marina guys also. At the marina it's all about looking cool. Thanks again Clyde.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well the Rod Ready is out. I bought one from Bass Pro yesterday. It mounted fine, but was unable to hold my surf rods.

Rather than allowing the rods to come up from underneath and pop into the holder, you had to thread them through. The eyes couldn't make it through.

Looks like I'm building a holder with the Berkley hardware.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

My Rodloft Pro arrives in the mail today. I've seen this recommended in other magazines, so hopefully I won't be disapointed.


----------

